# IBO / Rinehart



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

how many dollars sitting there? 
That is pretty impressive.


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the '13 R100's and doing an IBO shoot or two (none really in MN).


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

envy, envy ,envy......ukey:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Kind of wondering if that's just a promotional picture. I mean, there looks to be 3 grizzlys in the back and possibly a 4th.

I don't have my Rinehart paper work here at home or I could give a estimate. Bet I could buy a new bow for what's laying there


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of wondering if that's just a promotional picture. I mean, there looks to be 3 grizzlys in the back and possibly a 4th.
> 
> I don't have my Rinehart paper work here at home or I could give a estimate. Bet I could buy a new bow for what's laying there


I thought that too. They could have been loading up a few trailers for guys and Jack was picking his up.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You know, Rineharts aren't that hard to figure out for point zones. You have the insert line, some have marks or designs that locate rings. And then several Rineharts are virtually identical in height to McKenzies. Biggest thing is just shoot them and get use to them.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Our local club has all rineharts for the most part there are some old mckenzies elk and lion and sheep that seem to last forever. But we put on a a couple shoots each year with 40 rineharts.Some of the snakes and dinasours and the alligator I could do with out frogs to.But they are good targets easy to pull arrows from got good score area. A little differnt from Mckenzies but just eye ball them before you shoot you will be ok.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of wondering if that's just a promotional picture. I mean, there looks to be 3 grizzlys in the back and possibly a 4th.
> 
> I don't have my Rinehart paper work here at home or I could give a estimate. Bet I could buy a new bow for what's laying there


You could probably buy about 5 bows for what is setting there. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Our first shoot is Jan. 13th weather permitting.....................cant wait!!!


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

All the top shooters will be forced to get the Rineharts. Good that some are sponsored shooters such as Jack and Levi. In my area though most all small clubs have converted to McKenzies and will not be able to aford to make the switch. One club within 2 hours of me has Rineharts to shoot, they hold a shoot once a month. Not gonna see much of them I guess.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

there is alot of money sitting there !!!!!! whats weird look how many are the same in the pile


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Pros know having your targets is so inportant in learning to range yardage.

Anyone who thinks there not a difference in ranging Mckensies and Rhineharts is only fooling thereself.

Bet Jack will be prepared come the first IBO.


My Senior pro buddy already got his Mckenisie out and judging for Florida ASA Pro am.

DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im glad that made the switch and cant wait for IBO SEASON TO START


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> You could probably buy about 5 bows for what is setting there.


Yeah, but you'd use your discount. Me, I want mine gold plated


----------



## Tiny_MN (Dec 22, 2011)

Wonder if my apartment complex would have any objections to setting a few of those up?


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Adjusting for inflation from when I set a course in 1994...About 15,000-20,000 (Retail) in targets alone.

As for the multiple bears... could be due to more than one course being set (men's and women's may be completely different).


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Kind of wondering if that's just a promotional picture. I mean, there looks to be 3 grizzlys in the back and possibly a 4th.
> 
> I don't have my Rinehart paper work here at home or I could give a estimate. Bet I could buy a new bow for what's laying there


More than likely you could have 10 new bows completely decked out for the retail price of those targets.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Im glad that made the switch and cant wait for IBO SEASON TO START


ditto...people wanted changes, by god they gettin some.....


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hate ibo went to reinhardts. Hard to prepare to compete for 2 different orgs.


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

Will the IBO have target auctions after the indoor worlds? I would like to buy a couple for home.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

I dont know the answer to this question but my guess is all the host clubs will be holding onto as many targets as they can.


$dabucks said:


> Will the IBO have target auctions after the indoor worlds? I would like to buy a couple for home.


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

They will not be selling any ranges until the IBO worlds. I was informed by Bryan that they will be re-used and transported from shoot to shoot.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

SonnyThomas said:


> You know, Rineharts aren't that hard to figure out for point zones. You have the insert line, some have marks or designs that locate rings. And then several Rineharts are virtually identical in height to McKenzies. Biggest thing is just shoot them and get use to them.


I agree 100% Just shoot them!


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

HXXT said:


> They will not be selling any ranges until the IBO worlds. I was informed by Bryan that they will be re-used and transported from shoot to shoot.


There is the key, Rineharts will last several tournaments whereas the McKinezies needed a new insert after two days of shooting. Some inserts didn't even make it a full tournament. From a club standpoint, the rineharts are a much better investment. The club I ran is still shooting some 15 year old Rineharts that are still holding up. It used to make me crazy seeing 2 month old McKinzies with ears broken off and 12-ring holes you could stick a golf ball in after 3-4 local shoots.

Often the brand new McKinzies on the range had bubbled surfaces that flaked and peeled off before even getting shot. We spent a lot of money on the new HD series and were very disappointed in quality and durability.

Now from a shooter standpoint, I love the HD's. Attractive to look at, better definition to make yardage easier to see, easy arrow pull...


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Must be nice, I guess it takes money to make it.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anyone else think Rinehart targets look kinda "cartoonish" some of them just don't look as realistic as Mckenzies... just my opinion


----------



## OhioRed (Feb 7, 2009)

chromes-z7 said:


> Does anyone else think Rinehart targets look kinda "cartoonish" some of them just don't look as realistic as Mckenzies... just my opinion


I agree.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

chromes-z7 said:


> Does anyone else think Rinehart targets look kinda "cartoonish" some of them just don't look as realistic as Mckenzies... just my opinion


I see this noted a bunch when Rineharts are the subject. Post pictures please. Couldn't be any worse than busted off ears (both) and target ends put on the wrong end of point zone center. Daniel Boone posted pictures of McKenzies done this way. And of course some McKenzies get shifted apart and left that way for the next shooter.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> I see this noted a bunch when Rineharts are the subject. Post pictures please. Couldn't be any worse than busted off ears (both) and target ends put on the wrong end of point zone center. Daniel Boone posted pictures of McKenzies done this way. And of course some McKenzies get shifted apart and left that way for the next shooter.


i'm not bashing rineharts I think they make a good product. But just compare the Mckenzie elk & a Rinehart... you can see that Mckenzie looks much more realisitic


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

chromes-z7 said:


> i'm not bashing rineharts I think they make a good product. But just compare the Mckenzie elk & a Rinehart... you can see that Mckenzie looks much more realisitic


And as I pointed out, you have one trade off for another. If there was one thing I'd change for Rineharts, it would be color.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> And as I pointed out, you have one trade off for another. If there was one thing I'd change for Rineharts, it would be color.


And for how many years have the McKenzies used that stupid dovetail system which allows the targets to almost fall apart, especially for the people setting and tearing down the course(s). Nothing I like more than shooting a target that's falling apart in the middle---yeah, real realistic looking.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rineharts might look cartoonish but at least their paint isn't peeling or missing, the ears are all intact, they don't fall apart during the middle of the shoot and the legs are made of the same material as the rest of the target.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey I wasn't getting specific, I was just saying that Mckenzies look better


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

From a local club stand point,when i ran a local 3-d club the rineharts where more cost eficient for a club. With the savings of just buying incerts allowed us to buy new targets each year. Then mckenzie came out with there plug targets,Then all the Guys who travel for 3-d wanted mckenzies for practicing judging. The one thing i noticed is that when mckenzie first started plugs they seemed to last for almost a season. Now they dont seem to last to long at all. I do like the mckenzies looking close to real life,but would have to say rineharts are lasting longer than mckenzie. We can argue or debate all we want, it still comes down to the individuals preference on which he /she wants to shoot. Good luck to everybody in the new year.


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Archerywarrior said:


> From a local club stand point,when i ran a local 3-d club the rineharts where more cost eficient for a club. With the savings of just buying incerts allowed us to buy new targets each year. Then mckenzie came out with there plug targets,Then all the Guys who travel for 3-d wanted mckenzies for practicing judging. The one thing i noticed is that when mckenzie first started plugs they seemed to last for almost a season. Now they dont seem to last to long at all. I do like the mckenzies looking close to real life,but would have to say rineharts are lasting longer than mckenzie. We can argue or debate all we want, it still comes down to the individuals preference on which he /she wants to shoot. Good luck to everybody in the new year.


I am excited to shoot these Rineharts, will mix it up a little for IBO


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

just foam , point of impact is what counts


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally can't wait to shoot the Rinehart targets at the this year's tournaments.


----------

